# كتاب عربي عن الأفران



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*كتاب عربي عن الأفران*​ 



*أريد كتاب عربي عن الأفران من يجده يرسله*​ 
*لي وجزاه الله خيراً أو**يعطيني الرابط*​ 


*طالب فلزات*​


----------



## بترول (30 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عندى كتاب انجلش بس جامد بس المشكله هو مش على الكمبيتور هو مرجع لو محتاج حاجه فيه ممكن اساعدك


----------



## عمارالتعدين (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يا أخي لاتعذب حالك بالبحث عن كتب عربية عن الأفران باللغة العربية فلا يوجد منها سوى نسخ ورقية 
أبحث عن ملفات وكتب أجنبية فهي متوفرة كما أنها أحدث


----------



## احمد حسين العزاوي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

هناك كتاب مترجم اسمه الوقود والحراريات فية كلام مفصل عن انواع الافران


----------



## تحسين الربيعي (19 أبريل 2010)

ياريت احصل على طريقة اشعال الافران وتشغيلها


----------

